# Britain first



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Britain first have become the first political party to reach 1m followers on Facebook. Right wing racist bastaards that they are! Just goes to show that there are some concerned people living in this country


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm gonna stick my neck out and place my bet that this thread will be locked by page 8...

Ready... Set... ARGUE!


----------



## Fbmmofo (Feb 10, 2015)

As much as I dislike them, you've got to admire their use of social media.

Forever seeing people on my Facebook liking their stuff that has nothing to do with what you'd expect them to publish. Stuff about poppies or about animal cruelty


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Fbmmofo said:


> Forever seeing people on my Facebook liking their stuff that has nothing to do with what you'd expect them to publish. Stuff about poppies or about animal cruelty


tbh most people are just plain stupid.

It still amazes me how people believe things like "this picture keeps getting removed by Facebook as it's considered racist, share to keep it alive" and the picture is a St Georges Cross/soldier/poppy etc. They share it with a comment like "this is disgraceful".

Saw one this morning, I don't even comment though telling them how thick they are as it just helps spread their social buzz.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

dannythinx said:


> Britain first have become the first political party to reach 1m followers on Facebook. Right wing racist bastaards that they are! Just goes to show that there are some utterly retarded people living in this country


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

LMAO

Bunch of fukwits they are.

They may have 1m followers,but I'm pretty sure many have no idea who they are & only like/follow them due to the way they use Meme to sucker PPL

Have you seen the huge turn out they get at rallies? Some times they crack 30 or 40 attendees lol


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

2004mark said:


> tbh most people are just plain stupid.
> 
> It still amazes me how people believe things like "this picture keeps getting removed by Facebook as it's considered raciest, share to keep it alive" and the picture is a St Georges Cross/soldier/poppy etc. They share it with a comment like "this is disgraceful".
> 
> *Saw one this morning, I don't even comment though telling them how thick they are as it just helps spread their social buzz.*


Exactly. Like a small child, the best thing to do is ignore them until they are quiet.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Usual suspects will be in here soon to defend them.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://anotherangryvoice.blogspot.co.uk/2014/06/12-things-britain-first.html


----------



## Smokey13 (Jul 29, 2013)

Wow. I didn't know it was a Political Party.



Fbmmofo said:


> As much as I dislike them, you've got to admire their use of social media.


Agreed. They are everywhere.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

They have some valid points. just ashame they have to use violence and propaganda to get their points across.

They are the same mistake that was created in August 1934. I know all the horrors nationalism brings. So its a no from me.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

they play on peoples fears to gain votes and supports... however so do all the other parties.. the only difference is that the other parties do it in a slick, sly way. Britain first are about as subtle as cracking a walnut with a lump hammer.. if they had an intelligent leader and a slick spin doctor they could actually go places. were lucky they are run by racist hooligans


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

andysutils said:


> They have some valid points.


 Such as ??


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Paul Golding gets chased out of town by an old soldier lol.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

xpower said:


> Such as ??


Doesnt matter. They're a bunch of braindead pisscans. They will get nowhere. They are nothing to worry about.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Seen the things on fb etc but don't really no much about them apart from them.

If they are just a political party that are sharing their views for people who want to listen then fair enough carry on that's what we have freedom for.

If it's a group that meets up and trashes people's business then that's just a crappy group really.


----------



## Carlsandman (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm sure they think their doing the right thing in some kind of deluded way. They only appeal to people with low IQ's.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

never even heard of 'em before till now, not that I give a s**t


----------



## bigjons (Oct 6, 2015)

where my popcorn at yo


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

They are government informants allegedly,fu**ing grasses . Theres a reason they aren't banged up for their antics. Apparently some of the 'leaders' {if you can call them that} were throwing bacon rind at muslim kids outside a religious school or something, and they are just allowed to go on with it. Same with going into places of worship and harrassing people.

The woman they always feature is a child abuse survior which she goes on about on national TV, and comes across as a complete headcase,though shaggable with a nice pair of tits . The bloke who was being interviewed once was getting trolled by a tramp, he stopped the interview and threatened him physically. That was all in the documentary. Why do Britain first and other nationalist groups have to surround themselves, with big fat skin headed or bald headed men in suits or bomber jackets I tell you why, because thats the image the government wants of nationalism. Bunch of thugs.

They are total jokers, and unfortunately like all british nationalism ,it is either paid informants, or throughly dodgy individuals,con artists, sex offenders really nasty people .Oswald Mosely and enoch powell are the only nationalist politicians it is worth talking about.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

What a bunch of fcuking numpties,

They're a money making scam IMO, they use scare mongering tactics, playing on peoples concerns and have drafted in a professional marketing company to raise funds and their social media profile, as said only those with low I.Q's will fall for this crap.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

was just wondering if they actually know what British means.

They just seem like a bunch of confused s**t starer's to me.


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

I know nothing about them but you're bound to get groups like these appearing when successive governments are just raping the indigionous population while bending over backwards to accomodate the foreign immigrators. Thank you EU and the string of spineless leaders we've had that have led us into such a mess.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

shall we fight them the cuunnttss


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm not on facebook and never really heard of them.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

benji666 said:


> They are government informants allegedly,fu**ing grasses . Theres a reason they aren't banged up for their antics. Apparently some of the 'leaders' {if you can call them that} were throwing bacon rind at muslim kids outside a religious school or something, and they are just allowed to go on with it. Same with going into places of worship and harrassing people.
> 
> The woman they always feature is a child abuse survior which she goes on about on national TV, and comes across as a complete headcase,though shaggable with a nice pair of tits . The bloke who was being interviewed once was getting trolled by a tramp, he stopped the interview and threatened him physically. That was all in the documentary. Why do Britain first and other nationalist groups have to surround themselves, with big fat skin headed or bald headed men in suits or bomber jackets I tell you why, because thats the image the government wants of nationalism. Bunch of thugs.
> 
> They are total jokers, and unfortunately like all british nationalism ,it is either paid informants, or throughly dodgy individuals,con artists, sex offenders really nasty people .Oswald Mosely and enoch powell are the only nationalist politicians it is worth talking about.


I saw that documentary tbh I didn't think the woman seemeda head case I thought she spoke a lot of sense...there were a few idiots amongst them though admittedly.


----------



## alekan (Oct 19, 2014)

Prepare for the new Cable Street battle @IGotTekkers


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Never heard of them, can't see that they make much of an impression on mainstream media. Luckily I pay no attention to social media, 1m followers probably isn't that many, there are probably skateboarding chickens with more followers.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

England's fvcked, mass immigration killed it. The English don't seem to care too much, so I don't either. I will be making my money and leaving to a country that doesn't have mass immigration from all over the world and all the problems that come with it. The English made their bed now they can lie in it. Goodnight England.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

View attachment 116900


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> View attachment 116900


Britain second?


----------



## Fbmmofo (Feb 10, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> England's fvcked, mass immigration killed it. The English don't seem to care too much, so I don't either. I will be making my money and leaving to a country that doesn't have mass immigration from all over the world and all the problems that come with it. The English made their bed now they can lie in it. Goodnight England.


you don't like immigrants so you are moving to another country?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> you don't like immigrants so you are moving to another country?


I don't care about England, so really the immigrants can come in their 10's of millions, as long as I have time to make my money and leave.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

A situation has been created in the UK where people are now frightened to speak up for fear of being racist, the meaning of racism has been totally hijacked and misrepresented.

The definition of racism.



Quote said:


> Prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism directed against someone of a different race based on the belief that one's own race is superior:
> 
> a programme to combat racism
> 
> The belief that all members of each race possess characteristics, abilities, or qualities specific to that race, especially so as to distinguish it as inferior or superior to another race or races:


Now using those definitions think about some random statements about race.

You will find the vast majority are generalisations as opposed to racism.

"Most white people are thieves"

That isnt racist, its a generalisation.


----------



## duranman (Aug 12, 2015)

Whatever I think, just an observation: Why are all these right wing extremists such ugly bastards?


----------



## Fbmmofo (Feb 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> A situation has been created in the UK where people are now frightened to speak up for fear of being racist, the meaning of racism has been totally hijacked and misrepresented.
> 
> The definition of racism.
> 
> ...


I always read that people aren't allowed to say things now a days because they are afraid of being label racist but I've never heard or seen an example in real life. Unless you count the daily mail.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Fbmmofo said:


> I always read that people aren't allowed to say things now a days because they are afraid of being label racist but I've never heard or seen an example in real life. Unless you count the daily mail.


People in this thread are afraid to put a foot out of place, didnt you notice what I gave as an example in my post, what do you think would have had happened if I had written black instead of white?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> View attachment 116900


lol...


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

duranman said:


> Whatever I think, just an observation: Why are all these right wing extremists such ugly bastards?


Usually a few common denominators that link them.

Ugly

Scruffy

Low IQ

Not all of course but most.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

shows you how many stupid people click on like bait more like


----------



## Fbmmofo (Feb 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> People in this thread are afraid to put a foot out of place, didnt you notice what I gave as an example in my post, what do you think would have had happened if I had written black instead of white?


you'd have been called racist, the same way as you should be for saying "all white people are thieves".IMO a generalisation based on race is racist, it's showing a prejudice.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Fbmmofo said:


> you'd have been called racist, the same way as you should be for saying "all white people are thieves".IMO a generalisation based on race is racist, it's showing a prejudice.


At what point in the statement have I fallen under the definition of racist?

I haven't said white or black people are inferior to another race, you yourself have inferred that, hence proving my point.

And doesnt the fact you inferred that make you the racist?

Is this racist?


----------



## Fbmmofo (Feb 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> At what point in the statement have I fallen under the definition of racist?
> 
> I haven't said white or black people are inferior to another race, you yourself have inferred that, hence proving my point.
> 
> And doesnt the fact you inferred that make you the racist?


I don't think so, you've said a whole race are criminals, which is a prejudice and implies another race is better because they aren't.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Fbmmofo said:


> I don't think so, you've said a whole race are criminals, which is a prejudice and implies another race is better because they aren't.


no, thats what you did.

You took a random statement and made it fit into what you believe racism is.

I said "most" not all, that isnt the whole.


----------



## Fbmmofo (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm not sure what your point is banzi? You've posted one definition of racism. Here is another, "an irrational bias towards members of racial background. To qualify as racism the bias must be irrational. That is it cannot have a factual basis" Can you provide evidence that most white people are thieves?

IMO it's racist to suggest a person has negative aspect because of their race. It shouldn't their race that defines them. If they are a c**t, they are a c**t but they shouldn't be a white c**t.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Fbmmofo said:


> I'm not sure what your point is banzi? You've posted one definition of racism. Here is another, "an irrational bias towards members of racial background. To qualify as racism the bias must be irrational. That is it cannot have a factual basis" Can you provide evidence that most white people are thieves?
> 
> IMO it's racist to suggest a person has negative aspect because of their race. It shouldn't their race that defines them. If they are a c**t, they are a c**t but they shouldn't be a white c**t.


And it took an in depth search of dictionary definitions for you to come back and try and validate your argument

Lol at were you got it from

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=racism



Quote said:


> racism
> Noun.
> 1) Strict definition: An irrational bias towards members of a racial background. The bias can be positive (e.g. one race can prefer the company of its own race or even another) or it can be negative (e.g. one race can hate another). To qualify as racism, the bias must be irrational.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Fbmmofo said:


> I'm not sure what your point is banzi? You've posted one definition of racism. Here is another, "an irrational bias towards members of racial background. To qualify as racism the bias must be irrational. That is it cannot have a factual basis" Can you provide evidence that most white people are thieves?
> 
> IMO it's racist to suggest a person has negative aspect because of their race. It shouldn't their race that defines them. If they are a c**t, they are a c**t but they shouldn't be a white c**t.


Which one of these is racist?


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

banzi said:


> People in this thread are afraid to put a foot out of place, didnt you notice what I gave as an example in my post, what do you think would have had happened if I had written black instead of white?


it would be a true statement ?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

toxyuk said:


> it would be a true statement ?


even if true, it still isnt racist.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Papa Smurf said:


> Why is it that only blacks complain about racism? You never hear of whites or orientals whining about racism. *Black's use it as an excuse for their ffailings and inferiorities*


thats racist.

Thanks for the example to demonstrate the difference.


----------



## duranman (Aug 12, 2015)

Banzi, this is flying over my head. What is remotely racist about saying Bush looks like a chimp? Black people are often told they resemble gorillas so surely can't you see how THAT would be offensive/ racist? Bush is just an ugly *unt anyway.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Papa Smurf said:


> Why is it that only blacks complain about racism? You never hear of whites or orientals whining about racism. Black's use it as an excuse for their ffailings and inferiorities


They've had a different history of prejudice and persecution though haven't they? Slavery must've been a bit of a shitter and would likely provide a "historic chip on the shoulder."


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

duranman said:


> Banzi, this is flying over my head. What is remotely racist about saying Bush looks like a chimp? Black people are often told they resemble gorillas so surely can't you see how THAT would be offensive/ racist? Bush is just an ugly *unt anyway.


Neither photo comparison is racist

its just two pictures of men that look like monkeys.

Is anything in those photos indicating that one race is superior to another?

Why dont you look up the definition of racist as well rather than listening to other peoples ideas of what is and isnt racism.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

Britain First are a fantastic method...of reducing your Facebook friends list. Posting support of any of the s**t that Britain First push and you're instantly a thick racist knob end who can't be bothered to investigate themselves what is really happening. I don;t want or need friends like that. Great fun when one of my own family members asked why I had un-friended her. :lol:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Shadow said:


> Britain First are a fantastic method...of reducing your Facebook friends list. Posting support of any of the s**t that Britain First push and you're instantly a thick racist knob end who can't be bothered to investigate themselves what is really happening. I don;t want or need friends like that. Great fun when one of my own family members asked why I had un-friended her. :lol:


Why are they racist?


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

banzi said:


> Is this racist?


No....just insulting to chimps! :whistling:


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Or BBC? Although funny, there are lots of elements that can be misinterpreted by some viewers as racist, homophobic?


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

banzi said:


> Why dont you look up the definition of racist as well rather than listening to other peoples ideas of what is and isnt racism.


you do realise that a dictionary definition is only a very simple and breif description and not extensive or indepth description things arent set in stone. thats just peoples minds that box things up to understand them ?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

They are absolute cvnts. They exploit any person or cause possible for their gain. Use basic clickbait campaigns to lure in an image of support. They are stupid racist bullying thugs. They have a big following round Kent and I cannot wait For them to run a rally around my end so I can front that fat ginger c**t with a bat. They wanna pretend to be skinhead thugs I'll show him skinhead thugs :lol:

they sometimes have a stall or stand in Ramsgate town giving out leaflets but by the time iv been told and get down there they have finished and ****ed off. I can't wait till I run.into them and smash their s**t up.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Don't know who these group are but I do think its pretty sad that now in Britain the sense of nationality, pride in their country is becoming almost a crime.Seems to be that it doesn't fit in with the iPhone, twitter generation

Here in China, in every school, all kids line up every morning and sing national songs to the raising of the flag. Of course others will say they are brainwashed which is nonsense

Try that in a British school and imagine the back lash. Being proud of ones country does not in any mean you look down on another ones. Its admirable in my view and provides a sense of cohesion within a country


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

JohhnyC said:


> Don't know who these group are but I do think its pretty sad that now in Britain the sense of nationality, pride in their country is becoming almost a crime.Seems to be that it doesn't fit in with the iPhone, twitter generation
> 
> Here in China, in every school, all kids line up every morning and sing national songs to the raising of the flag. Of course others will say they are brainwashed which is nonsense
> 
> Try that in a British school and imagine the back lash. Being proud of ones country does not in any mean you look down on another ones. Its admirable in my view and provides a sense of cohesion within a country


have you been reading too many Britain first posts? It is no crime to wave our flag, sing our song, or anything else like the right wing liars would have you believe. Christmas tree is NOT a banned word in school. But aside from that I don't feel that any person should be proud to be British. What's to be proud of? Our culture and current society is totally ****ed. Our government is corrupt, our flag is a representation of the state, you wouldn't find me flying it any time soon.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

toxyuk said:


> you do realise that a dictionary definition is only a very simple and breif description and not extensive or indepth description things arent set in stone. thats just peoples minds that box things up to understand them ?


are you aware we have law dictionaries that are used to legally interpret words for the courts?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> They are absolute cvnts. They exploit any person or cause possible for their gain. Use basic clickbait campaigns to lure in an image of support. They are stupid racist bullying thugs. They have a big following round Kent and I cannot wait For them to run a rally around my end so I can front that fat ginger c**t with a bat. They wanna pretend to be skinhead thugs I'll show him skinhead thugs :lol:
> 
> they sometimes have a stall or stand in Ramsgate town giving out leaflets but by the time iv been told and get down there they have finished and ****ed off. I can't wait till I run.into them and smash their s**t up.


Do you have some evidence of all that bile you just spewed out or are you just repeating hearsay ?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> have you been reading too many Britain first posts?* It is no crime to wave our flag, sing our song, or anything else like the right wing liars would have you believe.* Christmas tree is NOT a banned word in school. *But aside from that I don't feel that any person should be proud to be British*. What's to be proud of? Our culture and current society is totally ****ed. Our government is corrupt, our flag is a representation of the state, you wouldn't find me flying it any time soon.


May not be on the statute books as a crime but its certainly not seen as an acceptable practice in the UK.

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/latest-news/452525/Fury-cops-ignore-ISIS-Hezbollah-flags-but-ban-St-George-s-flags

http://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/45503/Police-told-man-to-hide-racist-St-George-flag

Proud to be British?

You can be proud to be any ethnic group and its acceptable, be proud to be White and you are deemed a racist.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

A few years back the British first mob tried to involve themselves with the loyalist paramilitaries and their political reps. There was a very public falling out and they had to be escorted out of Northern Ireland. Much the same thing happened with the bnp as well.

They're just a bunch of thugs looking for a cause to make a few quid out of.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

banzi said:


> Do you have some evidence of all that bile you just spewed out or are you just repeating hearsay ?


evidence of what exactly? Defending Britain first now? An all new low for banzi.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MrM said:


> A few years back the British first mob tried to involve themselves with the loyalist paramilitaries and their political reps. There was a very public falling out and they had to be escorted out of Northern Ireland. Much the same thing happened with the bnp as well.
> 
> They're just a bunch of thugs looking for a cause to make a few quid out of.


but are they racist?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> have you been reading too many Britain first posts? It is no crime to wave our flag, sing our song, or anything else like the right wing liars would have you believe. Christmas tree is NOT a banned word in school. But aside from that I don't feel that any person should be proud to be British. *What's to be proud of? *Our culture and current society is totally ****ed. Our government is corrupt, our flag is a representation of the state, you wouldn't find me flying it any time soon.


Christmas has been substituted with "Winter Festivities" in some schools.Right wing skinhead extremists,being threatened by a left wing extremist skinhead.The irony of it!

Re your second point.Ill just quote Cecil Rhodes.Sums it up perfectly for me."Remember Sir that your an Englishman, and therefore have won first prize in the lottery of life"


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Not defending anyone, I just like to get a well rounded source of information before I make my mind up.

I take it you have nothing to tell me about these "stupid racist bullying thugs"?


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

JohhnyC said:


> Don't know who these group are but I do think its pretty sad that now in Britain the sense of nationality, pride in their country is becoming almost a crime.Seems to be that it doesn't fit in with the iPhone, twitter generation
> 
> Here in China, in every school, all kids line up every morning and sing national songs to the raising of the flag. Of course others will say they are brainwashed which is nonsense
> 
> *Try that in a British school and imagine the back lash*. Being proud of ones country does not in any mean you look down on another ones. Its admirable in my view and provides a sense of cohesion within a country


Would it be fair to say - whether you like it or not - Britain is more ethnically and culturally diverse than China though?


----------



## Fbmmofo (Feb 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> Which one of these is racist?


neither, not sure why you'd think either was.


----------



## Fbmmofo (Feb 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> And it took an in depth search of dictionary definitions for you to come back and try and validate your argument
> 
> Lol at were you got it from
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=racism


lol it's got dictionary in the title... Valid source. And the in depth search is how these things work on the net isn't it? Like your post about banning British flags and stuff.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

banzi said:


> are you aware we have law dictionaries that are used to legally interpret words for the courts?


Can't and don't the meanings of words change over time and to different people though and don't these shifts in meaning have impact in law courts?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> They are absolute cvnts. They exploit any person or cause possible for their gain. Use basic clickbait campaigns to lure in an image of support. They are stupid racist bullying thugs. They have a big following round Kent and I cannot wait For them to run a rally around my end so I can front that fat ginger c**t with a bat. They wanna pretend to be skinhead thugs I'll show him skinhead thugs :lol:
> 
> they sometimes have a stall or stand in Ramsgate town giving out leaflets but by the time iv been told and get down there they have finished and ****ed off. I can't wait till I run.into them and smash their s**t up.


I disagree...have u read their policies or just taking a dislike to overweight and ginger?? He's a thug and u want to hit him with a bat!! Lol...come on now.

I agree with most of their policies. But then I like Katie Hopkins too soooooooo

ps ..I help out with the stands in margate and ramsgate...I can't wait to meet u  ....SRS


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

banzi said:


> Not defending anyone, I just like to get a well rounded source of information before I make my mind up.
> 
> I take it you have nothing to tell me about these "stupid racist bullying thugs"?


No mate.I was merely quoting what appears to be general opinion on this board, as to what demographic supports Britain First.Im presuming its a portrayal that has been exploited by the media through it its constant attempts to eradicate National pride from England.Obviously, Irish, Scottish and Welsh pride, are still seen as acceptable.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Fbmmofo said:


> neither, not sure why you'd think either was.


I dont, Duranman does though.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Fbmmofo said:


> lol it's got dictionary in the title... Valid source. And the in depth search is how these things work on the net isn't it? Like your post about banning British flags and stuff.


I can go and write a definition in the urban dictionary, so can you.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

banzi said:


> May not be on the statute books as a crime but its certainly not seen as an acceptable practice in the UK.
> 
> http://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/latest-news/452525/Fury-cops-ignore-ISIS-Hezbollah-flags-but-ban-St-George-s-flags
> 
> ...


are you saying you support white pride banzi?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

essexboy said:


> No mate.I was merely quoting what appears to be general opinion on this board, as to what demographic supports Britain First.Im presuming its a portrayal that has been exploited by the media through it its constant attempts to eradicate National pride from England.Obviously, Irish, Scottish and Welsh pride, are still seen as acceptable.


I was quoting tekkers, seems the quote function is playing up


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

There's nothing wrong with patriotism whatsoever. However if it starts to cross the border into xenophobia or racism the maybe you should start to reexamine your values


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> are you saying you support white pride banzi?


Im asking you what evidence you have that Britain first is a racist organisation.

Stop trying to change the direction of the conversation now you have realised you have made a major mistake.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

banzi said:


> but are they racist?


In my opinion yes, the bloke that heads it is ex NF.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

essexboy said:


> Christmas has been substituted with "Winter Festivities" in some schools.Right wing skinhead extremists,being threatened by a left wing extremist skinhead.The irony of it!
> 
> Re your second point.Ill just quote Cecil Rhodes.Sums it up perfectly for me."Remember Sir that your an Englishman, and therefore have won first prize in the lottery of life"


hardly 1st prize is it. Depends what you look for in life and happiness though.

As an atheist I back the term winterfestivities, it's the first iv heard of it but I like it. The sooner we wipe out christian influence and traditions in schools the better.


----------



## Fbmmofo (Feb 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> I can go and write a definition in the urban dictionary, so can you.


who's to say I didn't? ;-)

i actually agree with your banzi, I don't think Britain first is racist. I do think they are xenophobic tho, which to me is just as bad.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

dannythinx said:


> There's nothing wrong with patriotism whatsoever. However if it starts to cross the border into xenophobia or racism the maybe you should start to reexamine your values


As long as people realise what racism actually is.

David Cameron has made a statement about immigrants not getting benefits for 4 years when the enter the country, he has been jumped on saying he must only do this as long as it doesnt discriminate.

The company I work for has a diversity policy where it can recruit people from different ethnicities to fit a quota.

So a man can be over looked for a job and it be given to someone less qualified because the other persons race is flavour of the month.

Yet that isnt discriminatory?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

banzi said:


> Im asking you what evidence you have that Britain first is a racist organisation.
> 
> Stop trying to change the direction of the conversation now you have realised you have made a major mistake.


mistake?

I'm merely playing you at your own game. Why don't you tell me how they are not racist. Better still, post "Britain first are not racist" on your personal Facebook page and see what response you get.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Fbmmofo said:


> who's to say I didn't? ;-)
> 
> i actually agree with your banzi, I don't think Britain first is racist. I do think they are xenophobic tho, which to me is just as bad.


You do realise they have members from ethnic minorities and people from other countries as members?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> mistake?
> 
> I'm merely playing you at your own game. Why don't you tell me how they are not racist. Better still, post "Britain first are not racist" on your personal Facebook page and see what response you get.


the burden of proof lies with he who affirms, I have no idea if they are racist or not until I hear your evidence,

Do you want to make a case or just keep name calling?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

banzi said:


> Im asking you what evidence you have that Britain first is a racist organisation.
> 
> Stop trying to change the direction of the conversation now you have realised you have made a major mistake.


when the founder of Britain first quits because it is too racist, its safe to say that it's racist. Or do you know more about bf than its own founder?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> when the founder of Britain first quits because it is too racist, its safe to say that it's racist. Or do you know more about bf than its own founder?


So because he believed it was racist then it was racist?

Can you please try and find some credible evidence as opposed to one mans likely skewed definition of racism.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

banzi said:


> You do realise they have members from ethnic minorities and people from other countries as members?


always good to have a token black man isnt it.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> always good to have a token black man isnt it.


Whys that?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

banzi said:


> So because he believed it was racist then it was racist?
> 
> Can you please try and find some credible evidence as opposed to one mans likely skewed definition of racism.


cant be bothered to explain things to the blind tbh. I could prove 2 + 2 is 4 and you'd still find a way to argue it.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> Would it be fair to say - whether you like it or not - Britain is more ethnically and culturally diverse than China though?


Absolutely, but why assume does everyone assume diverse = good ?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> cant be bothered to explain things to the blind tbh. I could prove 2 + 2 is 4 and you'd still find a way to argue it.


Why even get into the thread in the first place?

You seem prepared to go down and hit someone with a bat yet cant for the life of you explain your reasons why.

You write some of the dumbest things things I have ever read.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

dannythinx said:


> There's nothing wrong with patriotism whatsoever. However if it starts to cross the border into xenophobia or racism the maybe you should start to reexamine your values


That's the problem though, this group might be xenophobia. I have no idea who they are to be honest. But now it seems that anyone who shows patriotism is automatically assumed to be xenophobic. We live in a society whereby the wishes of the few outweight the wishes of the many.


----------



## Fbmmofo (Feb 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> You do realise they have members from ethnic minorities and people from other countries as members?


I do, what difference does that make? You might as well have said their not racist because some of there best friends are black


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Fbmmofo said:


> I do, what difference does that make? You might as well have said their not racist because some of there best friends are black


again you show a distinct lack of understanding of what racism is.

I'm not sure you are ever going to get it.

Xenophobia isnt racism.


----------



## Fbmmofo (Feb 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> again you show a distinct lack of understanding of what racism is.
> 
> I'm not sure you are ever going to get it.
> 
> Xenophobia isnt racism.


I never said it was banzi. I've said I don't think they are racist.

But why does them having members who are from a different ethnic background make them not xenophobic? They seem to be particularly afraid of Muslims, how many Muslim members do they have?

" *Xenophobia* is the fear of that which is perceived to be foreign or strange.[1][2]Xenophobia can manifest itself in many ways involving the relations and perceptions of an ingroup towards an outgroup, including a fear of losing identity, suspicion of its activities, aggression, and desire to eliminate its presence to secure a presumed purity.[3]"

sounds like it could have been written about Britain first to me


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Fbmmofo said:


> I never said it was banzi. I've said I don't think they are racist.
> 
> But why does them having members who are from a different ethnic background make them not xenophobic? They seem to be particularly afraid of Muslims, how many Muslim members do they have?
> 
> ...


And being afraid to lose your cultural identity and having suspicions of a groups motives is wrong because...?


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

JohhnyC said:


> Absolutely, but why assume does everyone assume diverse = good ?


Based on your comments not everyone does 

As it goes I quite like Diversity myself. That Ashley Banjo is a top notch dancer.


----------



## Fbmmofo (Feb 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> And being afraid to lose your cultural identity and having suspicions of a groups motives is wrong because...?


I didn't say it was wrong but it depends entirely on how you express that. Instead of focusing on a perceived negative impact, I think their time would be better spent promoting the British culture they hold so dear. People wouldn't cry racism all the time if these things didn't get hijacked by extremists. Like the Flags for example, people wouldn't have a problem with them ( if they do and it's not media scare mongering) if groups like the national front hadn't use them as a symbol of "***********"


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2819307/Screaming-fear-moment-small-boy-gash-cut-head-Muslim-ceremony-commemorating-death-Prophet-s-grandson.html

Yes, lets bring people with this mindset over to the West.

Pretty soon that will be happening on the streets of Britain and legally there will be nothing we can do to stop it because it will be protected under the freedom of religion.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

For me racism is discrimination against a group of people solely due to a racial or cultural difference. The diversity policy that banzi mentioned is not uncommon in cooperate work places but the percentage of the work force needing to be employed from certain races or cultures is usually tiny usually around 5% in my experience the most qualified for the role gets the job regardless of ethnicity. The problem is the "grey area" nowadays. I have a problem with economic migrants that soley want to come here to either a. Milk the benefits system or b. Use our nhs for free treatment. Does that make me racist? Of course it ****king doesn't. However the ill informed will say it does.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Fbmmofo said:


> I didn't say it was wrong but it depends entirely on how you express that. Instead of focusing on a perceived negative impact,* I think their time would be better spent promoting the British culture they hold so dear.* People wouldn't cry racism all the time if these things didn't get hijacked by extremists. Like the Flags for example, people wouldn't have a problem with them ( if they do and it's not media scare mongering) if groups like the national front hadn't use them as a symbol of "***********"


What is the British Culture?


----------



## Fbmmofo (Feb 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> What is the British Culture?


Morris dancers

Ive no idea Banzi but I'm not the one trying to defend it.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

banzi said:


> Why even get into the thread in the first place?
> 
> You seem prepared to go down and hit someone with a bat yet cant for the life of you explain your reasons why.
> 
> You write some of the dumbest things things I have ever read.


no you just have extremely poor reasoning skills and little ability to see or understand anything that isn't at face value. You seem very basic and that's ok, it's nothing to be ashamed of and I'm sorry for trying to ridicule you for it. I try and be better every day.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

banzi said:


> What is the British Culture?


excessive alcohol consumption.

Pretty much covers it


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> no you just have extremely poor reasoning skills and little ability to see or understand anything that isn't at face value. You seem very basic and that's ok, it's nothing to be ashamed of and I'm sorry for trying to ridicule you for it. I try and be better every day.


I have asked you a question which you failed to answer, my reasoning skills haven't been put to the test.

You try and be better every day?

You said earlier you wanted to hit someone with a bat.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> excessive alcohol consumption.
> 
> Pretty much covers it


you forgot teenage pregnancies and bad teeth


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

dannythinx said:


> you forgot teenage pregnancies and bad teeth


if you believe some people current definition , thats racist.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

banzi said:


> if you believe some people current definition , thats racist.


more stereotypical I'd say


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Doorman to a bunch of black teenagers

"your not coming in because you're black" - racist

"your not coming in because big groups of lads cause fights" - not racist


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

banzi said:


> are you aware we have law dictionaries that are used to legally interpret words for the courts?


that still doesnt make it right or fact,its used in an attempt to pass fair judgement thats all. thered be no need for courts if so weed just look at a dictionary and say guilty or not guilty? your view will change when you get older and wiser m8.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

dannythinx said:


> Doorman to a bunch of black teenagers
> 
> "your not coming in because you're black" - racist
> 
> "your not coming in because big groups of lads cause fights" - not racist


The latter is the case at most venues. This is when the race card is pulled out.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

banzi said:


> http://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/latest-news/452525/Fury-cops-ignore-ISIS-Hezbollah-flags-but-ban-St-George-s-flags
> 
> http://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/45503/Police-told-man-to-hide-racist-St-George-flag





banzi said:


> Not defending anyone, I just like to get a well rounded source of information before I make my mind up.


hmmm


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/feb/25/truth-britain-first-facebook-far-right-bnp

http://anotherangryvoice.blogspot.co.uk/2014/06/12-things-britain-first.html

http://www.politics.co.uk/news/2014/06/19/britain-first-the-violent-new-face-of-british-fascism


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

nitrogen said:


> The latter is the case at most venues. This is when the race card is pulled out.


I've been out before and been told this by black doorman. Did I think it was racist? No, I could see the logic


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

dannythinx said:


> Doorman to a bunch of black teenagers
> 
> "your not coming in because you're black" - racist
> 
> "your not coming in because big groups of lads cause fights" - not racist


If a girls says "I dont date blacks"

Is she racist?


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

dannythinx said:


> I've been out before and been told this by black doorman. Did I think it was racist? No, I could see the logic


Very true, groups of white foreign visitors/student males are often refused entry who also pull the race card. So it's not just about the colour. The race card is often pulled by anyone who is not white British as a last source of "negotiation".


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

banzi said:


> If a girls says "I dont date blacks"
> 
> Is she racist?
> 
> it depends why. If it's soley due to coulour of skin and that's it. Yes. If it's because she doesn't fancy black guys like I don't fancy 18st women then no. If she's dated a black guy before and he beat her up then no.


----------



## unleashhell (Aug 15, 2014)

dannythinx said:


> Britain first have become the first political party to reach 1m followers on Facebook. Right wing racist bastaards that they are! Just goes to show that there are some concerned people living in this country


chances are that a lot may be dud accounts that theyve paid for to make the look 'stronger' you can buy followers on facebook, insta, twitter etc.....and then with the mob mentality people have instilled within them they see the higher numbers and follow. Blind leading the blind!


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

banzi said:


> If a girls says "I dont date blacks"
> 
> Is she racist?


Depends on the reason?


----------



## duranman (Aug 12, 2015)

Well I think the general consensus is we all know this lot are a complete bunch of *ankers and equally are those who agree with them and set up their wanky polls/ likes on issues that are pissing them off on facebook, etc ,yet they're not intelligent enough to think it through. I think the ref has to stop that fight.

However, I do NOT agree that Britain isn't somewhere to be proud of. I can list, and it'll be a very long one, as to why we are, despite not being perfect, the greatest country on the planet. I simply wouldn't have time!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

banzi said:


> I have asked you a question which you failed to answer, my reasoning skills haven't been put to the test.
> 
> You try and be better every day?
> 
> You said earlier you wanted to hit someone with a bat.


when did I say I would hit him with it? You think I'd need to? Lol. They are a bunch of fannies. Fighting facism is a positive act, not a negative one


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

It is a fact that black African, black Jamaican people have bad body odour. Sweat glands as some studies suggest.

It is a fact that Indian/Pakistani have bad body odour. The amount of spice they consume.

Racist comment would be considered if you addressed the skin colour, or ethnic background. Factual would be if you addressed the smell.

This is a grey area


----------



## duranman (Aug 12, 2015)

Apparently to non Caucasians we smell of dairy....


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

dannythinx said:


> it depends why. *If it's soley due to coulour of skin and that's it*. Yes. If it's because she doesn't fancy black guys like I don't fancy 18st women then no. If she's dated a black guy before and he beat her up then no.


Really, why?

The colour of someones skin isn't a reason why you find them unattractive??

I dont like Black labs, I prefer Golden, is there something wrong with that?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

RexEverthing said:


> Depends on the reason?


exactly

But to 99% of the population that statement alone would be deemed racist.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> when did I say I would hit him with it? You think I'd need to? Lol. They are a bunch of fannies. Fighting facism is a positive act, not a negative one


aggression oozes out of every post you make.

Even the derogatory ones about women.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

nitrogen said:


> It is a fact that black African, black Jamaican people have bad body odour. Sweat glands as some studies suggest.
> 
> It is a fact that Indian/Pakistani have bad body odour. The amount of spice they consume.
> 
> ...


So someone not finding someone attractive because they are black is racist?

Not in any dictionary I have seen.



toxyuk said:


> that still doesnt make it right or fact,its used in an attempt to pass fair judgement thats all. thered be no need for courts if so weed just look at a dictionary and say guilty or not guilty?* your view will change when you get older and wiser m8.*


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

banzi said:


> aggression oozes out of every post you make.
> 
> Even the derogatory ones about women.


don't be such a wet lettuce


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

banzi said:


> If a girls says "I dont date blacks"
> 
> Is she racist?


Yes. How is this in any way not racist?


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

MrM said:


> Yes. How is this in any way not racist?


What if she's never come across (oooh errrrr) a black man she fancies?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

MrM said:


> Yes. How is this in any way not racist?


i dont date black girls, i hate the colour.

im black


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

RexEverthing said:


> What if she's never come across (oooh errrrr) a black man she fancies?


But that's different from saying she doesn't date black girls, it suggests she is open to the idea but they haven't met her criteria for like ability.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> i dont date black girls, i hate the colour.
> 
> im black


So you hate yourself? I'd say this is possibly a racist viewpoint based on perception of self. There's a lot of people I wouldn't put it in, but none of the reasons are based on skin colour / race.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MrM said:


> Yes. How is this in any way not racist?


Racism is the belief that one race is superior to another.

Now, can you explain how the girls statement is racist?

You are just one of the many who have been convinced by the media what is deemed racist.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

MrM said:


> But that's different from saying she doesn't date black girls, it suggests she is open to the idea but they haven't met her criteria for like ability.


If a woman said "I don't date black guys" I don't think that's inherently racist in and of itself. It takes a further reason to show itself as racist or not.

I think Banzi feels it's wrong for people to jump to conclusions and shout "RACIST!" and society is perhaps overly sensitive to race issues (or what it perceives to be race issues - apologies if I've misinterpreted you Banzi), however I'd rather people were overly sensitive to anything where judgements / values are placed on race, nationality etc as I don't think it's right or fair to judge people on anything other than "are they a decent person or not?" But hey, I'm a lefty liberal offering hugs to terrorists


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MrM said:


> So you hate yourself? I'd say this is possibly a racist viewpoint based on perception of self. There's a lot of people I wouldn't put it in, *but none of the reasons are based on skin colour* / race.


just because its not your view doesn't make it right or wrong.

When you buy a car you have a colour of preference dont you, thats not really based on anything tangible.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

RexEverthing said:


> If a woman said "I don't date black guys" I don't think that's inherently racist in and of itself. It takes a further reason to show itself as racist or not.
> 
> *I think Banzi feels it's wrong for people to jump to conclusions and shout "RACIST!" and society is perhaps overly sensitive to race issues (or what it perceives to be race issues - apologies if I've misinterpreted you Banzi),* however I'd rather people were overly sensitive to anything where judgements / values are placed on race, nationality etc as I don't think it's right or fair to judge people on anything other than "are they a decent person or not?" * But hey, I'm a lefty liberal offering hugs to terrorists *


yep, thats pretty much my point.

As for the second bolded bit, what I am opposed to his someone threatening to cut my head off because I wont get down on my knees every day and praise Allah.

I have no problem at all with people serving their Gods in any way they like, I just want to be free to do what I want to do as well.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

I wouldnt class the girl racist - She states she doesnt date blacks.

As banzi posted you have a preference hers just so be it isnt blacks.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

banzi said:


> Really, why?
> 
> The colour of someones skin isn't a reason why you find them unattractive??
> 
> I dont like Black labs, I prefer Golden, is there something wrong with that?


only if a lab would be able to think cognitively and understand you didnt like it due to the coulour of its fur! if that was the case it would feel discriminated against wouldn't it. and its that feeling that you try and prevent another person feeling. i dont like you because you have black skin is discriminatory and not acceptable. if a woman said i dont date black guys because they are black that's racist. if she said its because i have a past experience with a black guy and that put me off thats not.

i would date a traveler. if however her brothers and old man beat me up for it i wouldn't date one again. not because im discriminating against traveler girls, its because a bad previous experience has put me off. if i said i wouldn't date a traveler girl solely because she a dirty pikey, that's not right now is it?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

> only if a lab would be able to think cognitively and understand you didnt like it due to the coulour of its fur! if that was the case it would feel discriminated against wouldn't it. and its that feeling that you try and prevent another person feeling. i dont like you because you have black skin is discriminatory and not acceptable. if a woman said i dont date black guys because they are black that's racist. if she said its because i have a past experience with a black guy and that put me off thats not.
> 
> *i would date a traveler*. if however her brothers and old man beat me up for it i wouldn't date one again. not because im discriminating against traveler girls, its because a bad previous experience has put me off. if i said i wouldn't date a traveler girl solely because she a dirty pikey, that's not right now is it?


but a lot of them wouldn't date you, same goes for a lot of other races, religions etc. they don't date/marry outside of their own.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


> but a lot of them wouldn't date you, same goes for a lot of other races, religions etc. they don't date/marry outside of their own.


just an example dude.. im married lol


----------



## Fbmmofo (Feb 10, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> If a woman said "I don't date black guys" I don't think that's inherently racist in and of itself. It takes a further reason to show itself as racist or not.
> 
> I think Banzi feels it's wrong for people to jump to conclusions and shout "RACIST!" and society is perhaps overly sensitive to race issues (or what it perceives to be race issues - apologies if I've misinterpreted you Banzi), however I'd rather people were overly sensitive to anything where judgements / values are placed on race, nationality etc as I don't think it's right or fair to judge people on anything other than "are they a decent person or not?" But hey, I'm a lefty liberal offering hugs to terrorists


I agree with you but I think it's easy for us as "mostly" white men in a mostly white country to think people are over sensitive to these things.

I had diversity training at work recently, it just reinforced that all this could be solved with more people thinking "am I being a dick?" If the answers yes then change your behaviour.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

banzi said:


> Racism is the belief that one race is superior to another.
> 
> Now, can you explain how the girls statement is racist?
> 
> You are just one of the many who have been convinced by the media what is deemed racist.


She is basing a preference on the persons skin colour / race.

In the same way as saying I wouldn't date a Chinese girl is racist. It's basing an opinion on their race and not their personal attributes.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Fbmmofo said:


> I agree with you but I think it's easy for us as "mostly" white men in a mostly white country to think people are over sensitive to these things.
> 
> I had diversity training at work recently, it just reinforced that all this could be solved with more people thinking "am I being a dick?" If the answers yes then change your behaviour.


I agree with you mate. No doubt my perspective would be vastly different if I wasn't a white heterosexual bloke. As I said previously in this thread to Smurf before he was (I believe) quite rightly banned - black people may feel differently to white people due to the history of prejudice they have suffered and they are - in my view - perfectly in the right to be more sensitive to what they rightly or wrongly perceive to be race issues than I am.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

banzi said:


> So someone not finding someone attractive because they are black is racist?
> 
> Not in any dictionary I have seen.


I never said that. If someone says I don't date black, Pakistani or foreign males, it's not racist. It's personal preference.

What I meant is this.

That/those f ing b... P.... stink. Racist

Black people tend to smell more than white people. It's a fact, not racial comment. It's a fact, however most people would deem it racist.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

dannythinx said:


> only if a lab would be able to think cognitively and understand you didnt like it due to the coulour of its fur! if that was the case it would feel discriminated against wouldn't it. and its that feeling that you try and prevent another person feeling.* i dont like you because you have black skin is discriminatory and not acceptable. if a woman said i dont date black guys because they are black that's racist. if she said its because i have a past experience with a black guy and that put me off thats not.*
> 
> i would date a traveler. if however her brothers and old man beat me up for it i wouldn't date one again. not because im discriminating against traveler girls, its because a bad previous experience has put me off. if i said i wouldn't date a traveler girl solely because she a dirty pikey, that's not right now is it?


amazing.

You have mixed up discrimination and racism, which is exactly my point.

So because a girl has had a bad experience with a black guy you feel its acceptable for her to say she doesn't date blacks but it isnt acceptable just to say it because its not her personal preference?

Wow.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MrM said:


> She is basing a preference on the persons skin colour / race.
> 
> In the same way as saying I wouldn't date a Chinese girl is racist. It's basing an opinion on their race and not their personal attributes.


But not finding someone attractive is a personal preference, its not racist.

You are not saying I don't date Chinese because they are inferior, which is the definition of racism.

You need to take your blinkers off.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

banzi said:


> yep, thats pretty much my point.
> 
> As for the second bolded bit, what I am opposed to his someone threatening to cut my head off because I wont get down on my knees every day and praise Allah.
> 
> I have no problem at all with people serving their Gods in any way they like, I just want to be free to do what I want to do as well.


On this we agree, religion of any extreme view point is a huge problem. I feel sorry for any moderate Muslims but they have to show that they won't tolerate this Isis bullshit as much as the rest of us.

I'll admit to being a liberal pr**k but one thing I'd like to see is proper boarder controls, this country's are a joke.


----------



## Fbmmofo (Feb 10, 2015)

IMO it's not racist to not find a certain group attractive. I prefer brunette over blonde.

If i said I don't think blondes are attractive because they are all thick, then that would be racist. ( obviously if blonde was a race)


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

banzi said:


> amazing.
> 
> You have mixed up discrimination and racism, which is exactly my point.
> 
> ...


discrimination can be racism. it can be one and the same thing. can it not? discriminating against someone because they are black, Chinese, Asian, polish or whatever is racism. if a girl does not date black guys because she doesn't like them because they are black and in her opinion beneath her then that is discrimination and racism isnt it? saying it isnt acceptable because its not her personal preference is vague.. why isnt it her personal preference? if its because she doesn't fancy black men like i do not fancy any man then that's ok, if its because she doesn't like blacks in general just because there black is ignorant and racist..


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Come on guys...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

dannythinx said:


> discrimination can be racism. it can be one and the same thing. can it not? discriminating against someone because they are black, Chinese, Asian, polish or whatever is racism.* if a girl does not date black guys because she doesn't like them because they are black and in her opinion beneath her then that is discrimination and racism isnt it*? saying it isnt acceptable because its not her personal preference is vague.. why isnt it her personal preference? if its because she doesn't fancy black men like i do not fancy any man then that's ok, if its because she doesn't like blacks in general just because there black is ignorant and racist..


Yes, now you are getting it.

But if she doesn't like black men because she just doesn't fancy them then it isnt racist, but I will wager most people will accuse her of it.


----------



## duranman (Aug 12, 2015)

banzi said:


> Yes, now you are getting it.
> 
> But if she doesn't like black men because she just doesn't fancy them then it isnt racist, but I will wager most people will accuse her of it.


And I will wager that's bollocks. Occasionally, in an intellectually inept environment perhaps. You've got a problem pal. There's certain aspects of the race thing in Britain that seriously pisses me off and it has in many ways become a joke with regard to being pc as a white person, but you just sound like a bloke not getting shagged.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

duranman said:


> And I will wager that's bollocks. Occasionally, in an intellectually inept environment perhaps. You've got a problem pal. There's certain aspects of the race thing in Britain that seriously pisses me off and it has in many ways become a joke with regard to being pc as a white person, but you just sound like a bloke not getting shagged.


and you are part of the problem, you see racism where there is none.

You thought a picture of a black man and a monkey was racist when in reality all it was was a picture of a man who resembled a monkey in exactly the same way as George Bush resembled a monkey.

This discussion is above your intellectual capacity, you should bow out now.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

I agree with everything they say personally more power to them


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

DatGuy said:


> If a white girl only liked black dudes (and there's many of them out there) is she racist?


If she said it was because she thought they were superior to other races then yes, amazingly enough she would be.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

MrM said:


> She is basing a preference on the persons skin colour / race.
> 
> In the same way as saying I wouldn't date a Chinese girl is racist. It's basing an opinion on their race and not their personal attributes.


it's a perfectly natural and healthy to only want to date inside your own race! and openly say i don't date outside my race proudly without being called racist.

i don't find black women attractive bcs they aren't white and I'm white. I don't see them as inferior in the slightest it just comes naturally to me to see it that way. And I couldn't give a fcuk if anyone wants to be offended by that.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

anaboliclove said:


> *it's a perfectly natural and healthy to only want to date inside your own race!* and openly say i don't date outside my race proudly without being called racist.
> 
> i don't find black women attractive bcs they aren't white and I'm white. I don't see them as inferior in the slightest it just comes naturally to me to see it that way. And I couldn't give a fcuk if anyone wants to be offended by that.


Its also not an issue if you dont want to and you see the other race as attractive.

I see where you are coming from but its statements like the bit I bolded that the racist police jump on.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

banzi said:


> Its also not an issue if you dont want to and you see the other race as attractive.
> 
> I see where you are coming from but its statements like the bit I bolded that the racist police jump on.


contrary to what MTV and the mainstream media likes very much to potray IME white women for the most part don't find black men attractive. Black men however do seem to very much find white girls attractive. And I don't blame them!!

And the "racist police" are doing nobody any favours by perpetuating racism through constantly accusing and bringing the race row to the forefront all the time. Racism shouldn't exist imo if your a cvnt your a cvnt weather your black white brown yellow or purple. If your a decent person then you shouldn't be discrimated against bcs of race. But I tell you something non white ppl would have a lot more than racism to worry about should the live in their native countries of origin


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

If I call someone who's black a black cnut, does this make me racist?

If I call someone who's white a ginger cnut, does this make me racist?

Ok I have established that they are both cnuts in their own right. I have only distinguished between the two through the use of a visual aid which was colour. I do not care where they come from, I do not care what their religion is, I just know they are cnuts ....

I like to write with a blue pen opposed to a black pen, simply because I like the colour blue...

People are scattered all over this planet who have evolved to cope to the elements to which they are subjected too. There is really only one race of people which is the human race. The human race is full of cnuts trying to out do one another. 

It should be as black and white as this. Excuse the pun... Unfortunately black cnuts use this tool to gain an advantage over other human beings. Now this use of the race card IS racist in itself, this is down to the fact that by using the race card in this way they are segregating themselves from the general populus regardless of colour.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> i dont date black girls, i hate the colour.
> 
> im black


avi looks white to me....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Natty Steve said:


> If I call someone who's black a black cnut, does this make me racist?
> 
> If I call someone who's white a ginger cnut, does this make me racist?
> 
> ...


Fat cvnt


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

anaboliclove said:


> contrary to what MTV and the mainstream media likes very much to potray IME white women for the most part don't find black men attractive. Black men however do seem to very much find white girls attractive. And I don't blame them!!
> 
> And the "racist police" are doing nobody any favours by perpetuating racism through constantly accusing and bringing the race row to the forefront all the time. Racism shouldn't exist imo if your a cvnt your a cvnt weather your black white brown yellow or purple. If your a decent person then you shouldn't be discrimated against bcs of race. But I tell you something non white ppl would have a lot more than racism to worry about should the live in their native countries of origin


what would be ur view if ur son or daughter married a black guy/ girl?


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> what would be ur view if ur son or daughter married a black guy/ girl?


my view wouldn't matter would it.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

DatGuy said:


> *Gingers are not a race of people* so if you could call the white person a white c**t that'd be nice and make more sense


Blacks are but gingers are not.....! Who decides this and what gives them the right too? Why discriminate against gingers? Skin colour hair colour whats the difference they are both genetic markers... This is where racism falls flat on its face.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

anaboliclove said:


> my view wouldn't matter would it.


that wasnt the question Mr Slippery.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

banzi said:


> that wasnt the question Mr Slippery.


ok! Let's just say I'd like white grandchildren ideally


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

anaboliclove said:


> my view wouldn't matter would it.


I think it would if ur saying that u think we should stick to our own race ..to say u don't fancy black girls ias ur preference is fine but it changes it u were disapproving of ur kids dating them.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

anaboliclove said:


> ok! Let's just say I'd like white grandchildren ideally


that's ok...but u have agree that ur racist then.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> that's ok...but u have agree that ur racist then.


I thought the general consensus was racism was the belief than one race is inferior to another I never said that. I'll settle for me admitting to being a preservationist/traditionalist I just want my grandchildren to look like me that's all. I mean I don't know! Does that make me a cvnt? I'm only being honest


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

anaboliclove said:


> ok! Let's just say I'd like white grandchildren ideally


Why would the colour of their skin matter?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Why would the colour of their skin matter?


They might clash with the sofa.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

1.13m

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCAQtwIwAGoVChMI17Po0aKOyQIVQzwaCh3NcAIK&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Dof9V8livhRc&usg=AFQjCNGdOibYf5Q1Ppd_YXlNJs0y__QnYw&sig2=Zed1Nhj8kLBnsiNlp9s-gQ


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

These threads all go down the same path


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

FelonE said:


> These threads all go down the same path


threadist


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> These threads all go down the same path


careful, don't be misusing the term racist, this thread has done a lot to educate just what it means.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

These threads seem to reoccur every so often, and never fail to deliver in the same thick as pig s**t responses.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

superpube said:


> threadist


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Brook877 said:


> These threads seem to reoccur every so often, and never fail to deliver in the same thick as pig s**t responses.


Shame you just want to post that rather than an opinion.

I hope you are not one of the media driven racist interpreters.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> avi looks white to me....


white black its all the same

We are all the same inside

What u like inside?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> white black its all the same
> 
> We are all the same inside
> 
> *What u like inside? *


Ribbed, for your pleasure.


----------



## Fbmmofo (Feb 10, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Blacks are but gingers are not.....! Who decides this and what gives them the right too? Why discriminate against gingers? Skin colour hair colour whats the difference they are both genetic markers... This is where racism falls flat on its face.


Race isn't a real thing isn't it or at least race as its talked about here. It's a social construct.

You might not get called a racist for having a go at someone because of their hair colour but it's still discrimation isn't it? You couldn't get in trouble with the police but you could face potential trouble at work for example.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

My boss hates me referring to people as "that black fella" or "the Muslim one" etc...

Now if that is the easiest way to distinguish someone's identity and that is what they are then I don't see the issue with it.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Fbmmofo said:


> Race isn't a real thing isn't it or at least race as its talked about here. It's a social construct.
> 
> You might not get called a racist for having a go at someone because of their hair colour but it's still discrimation isn't it? You couldn't get in trouble with the police but you could face potential trouble at work for example.


Im glad to see people realising the difference between racism and discrimination


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

DatGuy said:


> A person's origin determines their race
> 
> If gingers are a race of people so are brunettes, blondes etc then what about those who like to dye their hair? Hair colour can change but skin colour and your origin can not. This is where your argument falls flat on its face
> 
> You can be discriminatory towards a ginger... but racist? No!


I was born in africa so there for my origin determines my race "I'm african".... This is bolix mate. People are people of all different colour shades, sizes. persuasions, the fundamentals of which are, all people are inter breedable between areas cultures colours etc We are ONE RACE the human race. Racism is a man made thing to allow one upmanship over different groups of people nothing more. In reality it cannot exist. it only exists because you we allow it to by using the concept of differance for advantage.

There are many many black english people...


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

anaboliclove said:


> I thought the general consensus was racism was the belief than one race is inferior to another I never said that. I'll settle for me admitting to being a preservationist/traditionalist I just want my grandchildren to look like me that's all. I mean I don't know! Does that make me a cvnt? I'm only being honest


Well I'm in a mixed race relationship and if me and my missus have kids they will look like me, just with darker skin.

They'd be better off looking like the missus though, she's much prettier.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

DatGuy said:


> You want them to look like you because your melanin deficient skin would be better than theirs?
> 
> Tbh man you seem like a fair geeza and if you did end up havin mix raced grand kids I doubt you'd give a single f**k and just see them for who they are


they'd be my grandkids man and I'd love them with all my heart the same as I love my sons with all my heart but I'd prefer them to have kids with a nice white girl if I'm honest


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> careful, don't be misusing the term racist, this thread has done a lot to educate just what it means.


I didn't use the term racist


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> You want them to look like you because your *melanin deficient skin* would be better than theirs?
> 
> Tbh man you seem like a fair geeza and if you did end up havin mix raced grand kids I doubt you'd give a single f**k and just see them for who they are


White people are melanin deficient? So you think there's something wrong with white skin then?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I want white kids and white grandkids, I feel I would have more in common with them. I come from white people so I don't want to change that. If anyone doesn't like that, it's their problem and they can keep it to themselves.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Why would the colour of their skin matter?


it wouldn't detract from the love I had for them but I'd prefer them to be white like me and my parents and their parents before them and so on and on for 100s of years back I imagine maybe I'm just old fashioned


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

anaboliclove said:


> it wouldn't detract from the love I had for them but I'd prefer them to be white like me and my parents and their parents before them and so on and on for 100s of years back I imagine maybe I'm just old fashioned


I don't think there is anything wrong with that.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

anaboliclove said:


> I thought the general consensus was racism was the belief than one race is inferior to another I never said that. I'll settle for me admitting to being a preservationist/traditionalist I just want my grandchildren to look like me that's all. I mean I don't know! Does that make me a cvnt? I'm only being honest


chicken! Lol..I thnk u should be honest that was my point..most arnt ..even u played and toyed with how u wanted to answer..


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> it wouldn't detract from the love I had for them but I'd prefer them to be white like me and my parents and their parents before them and so on and on for 100s of years back I imagine maybe I'm just old fashioned


It's a preference like anything else. It's not some big deal like people try to make it out to be. Control freaks just like to name call people who don't have the same opinion as them, 'racist' is just another word used by people to scare other people into not giving their opinion.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

EpicSquats said:


> I want white kids and white grandkids, I feel I would have more in common with them. I come from white people so I don't want to change that. If anyone doesn't like that, it's their problem and they can keep it to themselves.


so you feel you woyld having nnothing in common with your kids if they weren't white?? I think genetics may say otherwise


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

EpicSquats said:


> I want white kids and white grandkids, I feel I would have more in common with them. I come from white people so I don't want to change that. If anyone doesn't like that, it's their problem and they can keep it to themselves.


and that is a perfectly healthy standpoint mate! And I'm pretty sure ppl of other races have that opinion but bcs we're white and we have that preference it becomes instantly questionable for some reason


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> chicken! Lol..I thnk u should be honest that was my point..most arnt ..even u played and toyed with how u wanted to answer..


lol it took a while to word it!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I do find it amazing that people still see colour in this day and age, we're all made of the same stuff no matter what colour our skin is.

I just see people as people.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> Yes white people are deficient in melanin and no I don't think there's something wrong with white skin... it's just skin ffs get over yourself


deficient

dɪˈfɪʃ(ə)nt/

_adjective_

adjective: *deficient*;

*1*.
not having enough of a specified quality or ingredient.

Don't have enough melanin, nothing wrong with it, duh.



> Go back 100s of years and i guarantee you ain't comin from 100% white stock


Lol. Whatever you say.


----------



## Fbmmofo (Feb 10, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> I want white kids and white grandkids, I feel I would have more in common with them. I come from white people so I don't want to change that. If anyone doesn't like that, it's their problem and they can keep it to themselves.


What more would you have in common with a white woman than a black woman? Apart from skin colour

Who would you have more in common with a black girl born and raised in your town or a white polish woman?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> I do find it amazing that people still see colour in this day and age, we're all made of the same stuff no matter what colour our skin is.
> 
> I just see people as people.


So if a person wanted to date only white people it would make no difference to you since all people are exactly the same anyway.



> What more would you have in common with a white woman than a black woman? Apart from skin colour
> 
> Who would you have more in common with a black girl born and raised in your town or a white polish woman?


I see what you're saying, but I want white children so I would only have kids with a white woman. Nothing would change that.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> white black its all the same
> 
> We are all the same inside
> 
> What u like inside?


no we are not...I'm pink sugar and spice ...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Fbmmofo said:


> What more would you have in common with a white woman than a black woman? Apart from skin colour
> 
> Who would you have more in common with a black girl born and raised in your town or a white polish woman?


a white polish women from the same white European gene pool and genetics would scientifically prove that


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

anaboliclove said:


> lol it took a while to word it!


that's why saying ...yes I'm racist is easier!! ( even though u Are the only one)


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

DatGuy said:


> *A pig born in a stable doesn't make it a horse man*.
> 
> *Racism exists my man*, this is an irrefutable fact but whether or not people are over sensitive and too quick to shout racism is another thing


Two Different species mate.....Not inter breedable !

A pink pig born into a brown pigs pen is a pig.

A black person born in the UK is not an Englishman. Using *YOUR* analogy. It looks like you allow racism into your world fella...

I do not allow this sh1t in my world....We are all people.


----------



## Fbmmofo (Feb 10, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> So if a person wanted to date only white people it would make no difference to you since all people are exactly the same anyway.
> 
> I see what you're saying, but I want white children so I would only have kids with a white woman. Nothing would change that.


You could be in for a shock

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/ampp3d/how-white-baby-can-born-4145688


----------



## Fbmmofo (Feb 10, 2015)

anaboliclove said:


> a white polish women from the same white European gene pool and genetics would scientifically prove that


Scientifically prove what?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

There are clear differences between the races just as there are differences between any two groups of people. That's a fact, and anyone with more than half a brain can understand that. But saying there are difference doesn't mean you hate all other races or think they're inferior, it's just acknowledging that there are differences, the same way there are different breeds of dog or whatever.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> Thank you for proving my point. Yes, there's nothing wrong with not having enough of something


Why don't they have enough? Why would they need more? White people are bred to live in Europe, there is less sunshine here so they don't need as much melanin as Africans or other tropical people.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DatGuy said:


> Thank you for proving my point. Yes, there's nothing wrong with not having enough of something


Testosterone?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

anaboliclove said:


> it wouldn't detract from the love I had for them but I'd prefer them to be white like me and my parents and their parents before them and so on and on for 100s of years back I imagine maybe I'm just old fashioned


In a few decades the UK will be under islamic law.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Black people have genetically too much melanin for this part of the world. Hence the reason they are black. White people have adapted to have the correct mount needed for this climate.

Every year when I go abroad I change my race by a few skin shades darker..... :lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

EpicSquats said:


> So if a person wanted to date only white people it would make no difference to you since all people are exactly the same anyway.
> 
> I see what you're saying, but I want white children so I would only have kids with a white woman. Nothing would change that.


It makes no odds to me, I just don't understand how someone can consciously avoid someone based on colour alone, it's extremely small minded.

it's a free country though so people can do what they like.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> In a few decades the UK will be under islamic law.


Yes, and we all see it coming and anyone who is against their grandkids being forced to live under it will be called a racist and a bigot for speaking out against it. Like I said, goodnight old England, good morning Islamic England ( not that there will be anything good about it ).


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> It makes no odds to me, I just don't understand how someone can consciously avoid someone based on colour alone, it's extremely small minded.
> 
> it's a free country though so people can do what they like.


You have a type, and every other man has a type which they prefer, and avoid women who don't fit that type, does that make every man extremely small minded?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Yes, and we all see it coming and *anyone who is against their grandkids being forced to live under it will be called a racist and a bigot for speaking out against it.* Like I said, goodnight old England, good morning Islamic England ( not that there will be anything good about it ).


and that is exactly my point, the use of the term racist has been hijacked , people label others racist and yet they have no idea what it means.

This thread has proved that already.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

DatGuy said:


> You misunderstood my analogy and I can't be assed to explain it.
> 
> *Imo No, a black man born in England is not an English man regardless of what his passport says*. A person's place of birth does not determine who they are hence my earlier analogy.
> 
> ...


So you're racist you're segregating yourself, pigeon holeing your origin as different to mine. i say we are the same you are a human being just like me. the only difference is you originated in a different part of our planet. We are of the same race the human race.....

Yes its a pig..... It will always be a pig, if it was born on the moon it would still be a pig....!


----------



## Fbmmofo (Feb 10, 2015)

DatGuy said:


> You misunderstood my analogy and I can't be assed to explain it.
> 
> Imo No, a black man born in England is not an English man regardless of what his passport says. A person's place of birth does not determine who they are hence my earlier analogy.
> 
> ...


How many generations do you go back before someone becomes English?

We've been invaded by

romans

germanic people

vikings

normans

a s**t load of other people.

They all dilute the gene pool


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> You have a type, and every other man has a type which they prefer, and avoid women who don't fit that type, does that make every man extremely small minded?


I would never try and chat up a woman with thick heavy lipstick, it turns my stomach.

What camp does this put me?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> I would never try and chat up a woman with thick heavy lipstick, it turns my stomach.
> 
> What camp does this put me?


It makes no odds to me, I just don't understand how someone can consciously avoid someone based on thick heavy lipstick alone, it's extremely small minded.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

It means you prefer them natty..... :huh:


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> So you're racist you're segregating yourself, pigeon holeing your origin as different to mine. i say we are the same you are a human being just like me. the only difference is you originated in a different part of our planet. We are of the same race the human race.....
> 
> Yes its a pig..... It will always be a pig, if it was born on the moon it would still be a pig....!


If there's only one race, the human race, how can anyone be prejudiced against another race? Lol.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Fbmmofo said:


> How many generations do you go back before someone becomes English?
> 
> We've been invaded by
> 
> ...


Your confusing race with Nationality.

The ones you listed - apart from "s**t load of other people" - are all Caucasian.

http://blog.world-mysteries.com/science/how-many-major-races-are-there-in-the-world/


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> It makes no odds to me, I just don't understand how someone can consciously avoid someone based on thick heavy lipstick alone, it's extremely small minded.


Because it makes me gag.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> Yes, and we all see it coming and anyone who is against their grandkids being forced to live under it will be called a racist and a bigot for speaking out against it. Like I said, goodnight old England, good morning Islamic England ( not that there will be anything good about it ).


I wouldn't call u. Racist because u domt Want ur grand kids to live under Islamic law but I would call u racist when u say things like I only want white grand kids ..


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> If there's only one race, the human race, how can anyone be prejudiced against another race? Lol.


This is just it, you cant...


----------



## Fbmmofo (Feb 10, 2015)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Your confusing race with Nationality.
> 
> The ones you listed - apart from "s**t load of other people" - are all Caucasian.
> 
> http://blog.world-mysteries.com/science/how-many-major-races-are-there-in-the-world/


Caucasian isn't really a race tho either. We've only got one race, human.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> I wouldn't call u. Racist because u domt Want ur grand kids to live under Islamic law but I would call u racist when u say things like I only want white grand kids ..


Why would you feel the need to call me anything?


----------



## Jay2110 (Jan 18, 2015)

anaboliclove said:


> a white polish women from the same white European gene pool and genetics would scientifically prove that


Tbf you're abit fvcked if you don't speak polish aren't ya


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

EpicSquats said:


> You have a type, and every other man has a type which they prefer, and avoid women who don't fit that type, does that make every man extremely small minded?


I don't have a type based on looks. I've had short, tall, black, white, Chinese, Jewish, Indian and a few more in between I've probably forgotten about.

A beautiful person is a beautiful person regardless of race, religion or colour.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

DatGuy said:


> But we've already established racism is holdin 1 race in higher esteem to another so no mate I'm not racist. My white girl friend, my white grand mother and my mixed race daughter is proof of this.
> 
> We are all the same as much as different breeds of dogs are the same, and that's absolutely fine* just embrace the differences between cultures and keep it moving*


I can't mate I hate every cnut LOL

I had a gorgeous Black GF back in the day. I find some black women very attractive at the same time I find some of them not attractive at all.... people are people the world over. Its attitudes which differ so much.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> I don't have a type based on looks. I've had short, tall, black, white, Chinese, Jewish, Indian and a few more in between I've probably forgotten about.
> 
> A beautiful person is a beautiful person regardless of race, religion or colour.


So you have never found a woman you have seen or met to be unattractive based on her looks?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I was born in africa so there for my origin determines my race "I'm african".... This is bolix mate. People are people of all different colour shades, sizes. persuasions, the fundamentals of which are, all people are inter breedable between areas cultures colours etc We are ONE RACE the human race. Racism is a man made thing to allow one upmanship over different groups of people nothing more. In reality it cannot exist. it only exists because you we allow it to by using the concept of differance for advantage.
> 
> There are many many black english people...


Simply wrong.

The human race is made up of 4 separate biological races.

The problem in this day and age is that nobody is willing to accept that "race" is not a social construct. There are fundamental biological differences between the races.

Does that mean people should be treated differently because of their race? Of course not.

But we should all celebrate and acknowledge our differences. Different, but equal.

Most damage is done by well meaning idiots.


----------



## Jay2110 (Jan 18, 2015)

Who'd say no if halle berry gave it up though?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Smitch said:


> I don't have a type based on looks. I've had short, tall, black, white, Chinese, Jewish, Indian *and a few more in between I've probably forgotten about.*
> 
> A beautiful person is a beautiful person regardless of race, religion or colour.


Does the fact you have forgotten about them mean you are racist?

You remembered the others.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Fbmmofo said:


> Caucasian isn't really a race tho either. We've only got one race, human.


Did you read the link?

It's like saying "yeah, we've only got one animal, mammals"

Human is a species, not a race.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

EpicSquats said:


> So you have never found a woman you have seen or met to be unattractive based on her looks?


Of course, every race has ugly fvckers, but I would never rule out dating an entire race of people based in their colour.

It's ridiculous to say that you've never fancied anyone but white peole, I don't think any man in the world could claim that.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

banzi said:


> Does the fact you have forgotten about them mean you are racist?
> 
> You remembered the others.


Nah, they should've just tried harder. :thumb:


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> Of course, every race has ugly fvckers, but I would never rule out dating an entire race of people based in their colour.
> 
> It's ridiculous to say that you've never fancied anyone but white peole, I don't think any man in the world could claim that.


So you don't date women who are ugly? But they could be beautiful on the inside, that's extremely small minded of you, only dating pretty women, you're just dating women based on their looks.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

EpicSquats said:


> So you don't date women who are ugly? But they could be beautiful on the inside, that's extremely small minded of you, only dating pretty women, you're just dating women based on their looks.


I don't date people that I deem unattractive for whatever reason, that's not to say that others may not find them attractive or that they are in fact unattractive looks wise to the greater population.

But I'm not going down your straw man argument path, you are pre judging people based on preconceived ideas, which is something I don't understand.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> Why would you feel the need to call me anything?


well I didn't literally call it u did I .i meant theoretically and ...I'm expressing because I'm referring to ur quotes on here ...I can't just read and be quiet can I..


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> I don't date people that I deem unattractive for whatever reason, that's not to say that others may not find them attractive or that they are in fact unattractive looks wise to the greater population.
> 
> But I'm not going down your straw man argument path, you are pre judging people based on preconceived ideas, which is something I don't understand.


You say it's based on a preconceived idea, you assume that.


----------



## Fbmmofo (Feb 10, 2015)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Did you read the link?
> 
> It's like saying "yeah, we've only got one animal, mammals"
> 
> Human is a species, not a race.


Yeah I did and I guess it depends on whether you think it's a social construct or not.

I think it is. You think it isn't.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Fbmmofo said:


> Yeah I did and I guess it depends on whether you think it's a social construct or not.
> 
> I think it is. You think it isn't.


That's fair enough.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> that's why saying ...yes I'm racist is easier!! ( even though u Are the only one)


well if you want to label that as racist fair enough but preservationist is more suited or traditionalist is what I'd label myself if I had to


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> well I didn't literally call it u did I .i meant theoretically and ...I'm expressing because I'm referring to ur quotes on here ...*I can't just read and be quiet can I.. *


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

EpicSquats said:


> You say it's based on a preconceived idea, you assume that.


"I want white kids and white grandkids, *I feel I would have more in common with them.* I come from white people so I don't want to change that. If anyone doesn't like that, it's their problem and they can keep it to themselves."



Preconceived: to form a conception or opinion of beforehand, as before seeing evidence or as a result of previously held prejudice.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> "I want white kids and white grandkids, *I feel I would have more in common with them.* I come from white people so I don't want to change that. If anyone doesn't like that, it's their problem and they can keep it to themselves."
> 
> 
> 
> Preconceived: to form a conception or opinion of beforehand, as before seeing evidence or as a result of previously held prejudice.


I thought we were talking about who we were attracted to.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Fbmmofo said:


> Scientifically prove what?


that on a genetic level there would be significant differences between a person of African decent and a white British person but not so much with a white polish person


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

EpicSquats said:


> I thought we were talking about who we were attracted to.


Back to the original point now.

You're basing the fact that you would only want white grand kids based on the assumption you have more in common with white people and using that to rule out dating any non whites.

Seems sensible.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> that on a genetic level there would be significant differences between a person of African decent and a white British person but not so much with a white polish person


That's obvious just by looking, it's sad that some people have to be told.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

anaboliclove said:


> well if you want to label that as racist fair enough but preservationist is more suited or traditionalist is what I'd label myself if I had to


Well, if you want to preserve the British culture and traditions you had better start having kids fast.

Its a fact that European countries use contraception and restrict children.

China has just realsied that restricting children has caused a huge impact on their culture

http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/feb/06/china-one-child-policy-problems-ageing-population



Quote said:


> China's controversial one-child policy was introduced in 1980 but partially relaxed just over a year ago. Under the new rules, couples in China are allowed a second child if either parent was an only child. Rural couples can have a second if their first child is a girl.
> 
> The policy was rolled out during 2014, with Beijing one of the first provinces to relax the rules. Still, only 6.7% of eligible couples in the capital applied for permission to have a second child in the 10 months since the rules changed; nationally, take-up has been higher, but with fewer than 1 million couples applying it was still below government forecasts.
> 
> ...


It doesn't take a scientist to work out that it will only be a few generations before the whole culture of Britain is lost forever.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> Back to the original point now.
> 
> You're basing the fact that you would only want white grand kids based on the assumption you have more in common with white people and using that to rule out dating any non whites.
> 
> Seems sensible.


Part of it's having things in common and part of it's just looking like me. It's a preference thing, nothing more.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

banzi said:


> In a few decades the UK will be under islamic law.


I'm aware of that being a possibility

but I'm calling civil war before that happens


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

anaboliclove said:


> I'm aware of that being a possibility
> 
> but I'm calling civil war before that happens


that will never happen, its because people have been programmed to control others using the "youre racist" accusation if they speak up.

Everyone can see whats happening with mass imigration but no one says anything about it.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> that will never happen, its because people have been programmed to control others using the "youre racist" accusation if they speak up.
> 
> Everyone can see whats happening with mass imigration but no one says anything about it.


What's happening with mass immigration? You tell us.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Fbmmofo said:


> How many generations do you go back before someone becomes English?
> 
> We've been invaded by
> 
> ...


yes all white European hence the reason we are of the European gene pool.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

anaboliclove said:


> well if you want to label that as racist fair enough but preservationist is more suited or traditionalist is what I'd label myself if I had to


oh please... :death:


----------



## Fbmmofo (Feb 10, 2015)

anaboliclove said:


> that on a genetic level there would be significant differences between a person of African decent and a white British person but not so much with a white polish person


So would that translate into having more in common? So I would have less in common with a person brought up with in the same place ( but decended from another continent), with similar experiences, a similar educational background, under the influence of the same media and speaking the same language but with a different genetic "race".

Also how significant would the genetic differences be? As we share 99% of our DNA with apes.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> Part of it's having things in common and part of it's just looking like me. It's a preference thing, nothing more.


who says they will look like u ?? my grandchild looks nothing like me except shes white but she has her mums features


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

banzi said:


> Well, if you want to preserve the British culture and traditions you had better start having kids fast.
> 
> Its a fact that European countries use contraception and restrict children.
> 
> ...


for a race/culture to survive the birth rate has to be "at least" 2.11 children on average. Europe as a whole has a mere 1.6 on average and this trend is mathematically "irreversible" in the meantime Asian Muslim families have 8.8 children per family and that's just Asian families forget the British culture the white race is being genocidally wiped ftom the face of the earth by liberal progressive governments that are in charge in


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

banzi said:


> Why are they racist?


Seriously or are you just trolling again?

The fact they would rather post absolute crap about ethnic minority groups which have proven time and time again to be falsified video's or stories which are just not true with added comments like get them all back in their own country or you just can't trust 'them' as they will probably have a bomb on them, points every so slightly to having racist or maybe xenophobic tendencies.

That enough for you or would you prefer a few examples that they've posted in the last week or so

"BRITAIN FIRST ACTIVISTS CHASE MUSLIM PAEDOPHILES OFF THE STREETS OF NEWCASTLE" - Have they put the same effort in with white Paeodophiles?

or

"Begin to Defend our Country against YOU Cameron your Traitor Goverment and Your Army of Asylum Muslim Terroists ,Keep arresting Our Loyal British Soldiers and we May Just see Them also Defend them selves against you, TRAITOR." - Despite the majority of Asylum seekers are not Muslim

or

"The World's Most Persecuted Minority: Christians" - Despite the fact there are more than double the amount of Christians when compared with any other Religious following.

or one of the best ones

"THREE OUT OF FOUR BRITISH JOBS GO TO EU MIGRANTS.The data yesterday showed that the total number of people born in other EU countries in work in Britain has reached a record 2.1 million ". - Now I think I'm quite good at maths so I was surprised to find out that according to these figures only 2.8 Million people must be employed in this country.

Perfect ammunition for the thick and/or the ignorant.

Just to finish, yes I believe that we have an issue with immigration which are creating a relatively small impact on British finances but no where near the extent that these monkeys portray to further their own racist agenda.

Apologies for the rant but it winds me up that people are just mugs who believe anything and everything they read on the interweb!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Shadow said:


> Seriously or are you just trolling again?
> 
> The fact they would rather post absolute crap about ethnic minority groups which have proven time and time again to be falsified video's or stories which are just not true with added comments like get them all back in their own country or you just can't trust 'them' as they will probably have a bomb on them, points every so slightly to having racist or maybe xenophobic tendencies.
> 
> ...


Are you aware Muslim isnt a "race"?


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

Neither is Judaism but I don't hear much about 'get the Jews out'...So what other assumption can be made other than possibly Xenophobia against people of non-Caucasian persuasion?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Shadow said:


> Neither is Judaism but I don't hear much about 'get the Jews out'...So what other assumption can be made other than possibly Xenophobia against people of non-Caucasian persuasion?


Make your mind up, are they xenophobic or racist?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Simply wrong.
> 
> The human race is made up of 4 separate biological races.
> 
> ...


What a load of bolix....


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

DatGuy said:


> I think it'd be safe to say that when he said "looks like me" he means white


 ....... This is nothing but your racist speculation.... This is exactly what I mean.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

I really want to get involved in this thread but I have no fckin idea what's going on lol


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

banzi said:


> Make your mind up, are they xenophobic or racist?


If it's purely due to the colour of their skin and the muslim angle is an additional pedalling factor then Racist. Weirdly none of the propaganda ever shows a White muslim as a problem considering they make up almost 10% of the British muslim population. Based on this information I have to make the assumption that their views are racist. If not then it leaves xenophobic a the very least.

Either view is wrong and unacceptable.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> If it's purely due to the colour of their skin and the muslim angle is an additional pedalling factor then Racist. Weirdly none of the propaganda ever shows a White muslim as a problem considering they make up almost 10% of the British muslim population. Based on this information I have to make the assumption that their views are racist. If not then it leaves xenophobic a the very least.
> 
> Either view is wrong and unacceptable.


I have never seen a white muslim ever.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

DatGuy said:


> It's just common sense


He might have meant blue eyes n dark hair..... You assume white because you're black. This is the way you have been programmed to think by the race culture. White people don't think like this. When my mother in law says my daughter looks like me she does not mean she is white, she means that she has a family resemblance to my looks or bone structure, hair colour. It might be she has freckles, straight teeth, or other general genetic traits.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> He might have meant blue eyes n dark hair..... You assume white because you're black. This is the way you have been programmed to think by the race culture. White people don't think like this. When my mother in law says my daughter looks like me she does not mean she is white, she means that she has a family resemblance to my looks or bone structure, hair colour. It might be she has freckles, straight teeth, or other general genetic traits.


White people have different bone structure to black people though, and hair colour and hair type.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

EpicSquats said:


> I have never seen a white muslim ever.


I have:





































Samantha Laithwaite

Richard Dart

Alexander Ciccolo

Thomas Evans

But there are probably lots of much nicer ones


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> White people have different bone structure to black people though, and hair colour and hair type.


and.... so fkn what...

I will have a different bone structure to you. My hair will be a different colour to yours.....My eyes a different colour.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Shadow said:


> If it's purely due to the colour of their skin and the muslim angle is an additional pedalling factor then Racist. Weirdly none of the propaganda ever shows a White muslim as a problem considering they make up almost 10% of the British muslim population. Based on this information I have to make the assumption that their views are racist. If not then it leaves xenophobic a the very least.
> 
> Either view is wrong and unacceptable.


Maybe they should start. See above.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> I have:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have never seen one personally except for on the internet or in the papers, so it makes me doubt 10% of muslims are white.



> and.... so fkn what...
> 
> I will have a different bone structure to you. My hair will be a different colour to yours.....My eyes a different colour.


Can you tell the difference between white people and black people Steve or are you retarded? I feel I have to ask now.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

EpicSquats said:


> I have never seen one personally except for on the internet or in the papers, so it makes me doubt 10% of muslims are white.
> 
> Can you tell the difference between white people and black people Steve or are you retarded? I feel I have to ask now.


I'm beginning to think the same - he'd argue that a cat was the same as dog - because they is both animals innit


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> Really? The man said he wants his grandchildren to be white. He also said he wants then to look like him which to me sounds like he wants them to be white but said in a more pc way but I've only come to this conclusion because I'm black... ok fella


I can't be any clearer. I said I want white kids and grandkids, that's not the PC way of saying it. I can't say it a less PC way, lol.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

100%

The place these human beings originated/evolved gave them darker skin to cope with the environment in which they lived



NoGutsNoGlory said:


> I'm beginning to think the same - he'd argue that a cat was the same as dog - because they is both animals innit


These are two totally different species. a cat and a dog cannot inter breed it is biologically impossible for them to have offspring. The words thick, as, a, whale and omelette spring to mind!

.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

DatGuy said:


> You said it pretty fukin straight man but I only think that because I'm black


 Tell me you don't think that then. This is the way it comes across in your posts.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

DatGuy said:


> You want them to look like you because your melanin deficient skin would be better than theirs?


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Maybe they should start. See above.


Maybe if they did people may stop thinking it's due to their skin colour or haven't they because it is about their skin colour.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

DatGuy said:


> You want them to look like you because your melanin deficient skin would be better than theirs?


I reiterate...


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

DatGuy said:


> What's your point?
> 
> Anaboliclove took it how it was intended you clearly haven't
> 
> ...


You need to say it three times for a magic to happen.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

banzi said:


> In a few decades the UK will be under islamic law.


not sure if being really clever, or gone full retard?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

If an Asian man said he wants his son to marry a woman from his culture ia he racist?


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

FelonE said:


> If an Asian man said he wants his son to marry a woman from his culture ia he racist?


I think so. As a father I'd like my daughter to marry someone who isn't an arsehole, beyond that I don't care what religion or skin tone etc.

But to make a judgement in someone based on skin tone / culture etc is someone's right, it's just an ignorant thing to do.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> If an Asian man said he wants his son to marry a woman from his culture ia he racist?


no. Because she could still be part of his culture and be white. She could be a white woman born and raised in India. If he said I want my son to marry an Indian woman because I don't like white people then yes.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

With a tan I always look better


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

dannythinx said:


> no. Because she could still be part of his culture and be white. She could be a white woman born and raised in India. If he said I want my son to marry an Indian woman because I don't like white people then yes.


What about if an Asian man said I want my son to marry an Asian girl. ....is that racist?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Shadow said:


> If it's purely due to the colour of their skin and the muslim angle is an additional pedalling factor then Racist. Weirdly none of the propaganda ever shows a White muslim as a problem considering they make up almost 10% of the British muslim population. Based on this information I have to make the assumption that their views are racist. If not then it leaves xenophobic a the very least.
> 
> Either view is wrong and unacceptable.


Im still not sure you understand what racism is.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> If an Asian man said he wants his son to marry a woman from his culture ia he racist?


Only if the reason is that he feels his race is superior.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

DatGuy said:


> What's your point?
> 
> Anaboliclove took it how it was intended you clearly haven't
> 
> ...


My point is this. Although anaboliclove took it the way he did. Others may have found this VERY offensive. You saying that our skin colour is deficient implies that yours is *superior* making it a racist comment in the true sense of the word! This is the world we as white people live in! What any one person reads into or how they take a coment is subject to many different factors, such as mood at that time, how well a person knows the commenter. It even boils down to attitude and unfortunately the colour of the skin of the receiver. I mean can a white person really be offended by a derogatory racist comment aimed at them like you have a deficient amount of melatonin in your skin?

EErrrmmmm I don't think so!

People who hide behind their skin colour who use it to gain advantage then jump on the band wagon waving the race card when that advantage is not forth coming are the worst kind of racist IMO. Unfortunately there are shed loads of people in this country Who do just this. They do not want to integrate, they form cities of there own, they use the race issue to gain advantage. By keep themselves segregated in today's politically correct society being "different" gives them power.

I find myself when writing this consciously mindful of how I put things down as I do not want to offend these so called minorities the minorities who think in terms of race and advantage. My right for open and honest debate or opinion has been taken away through fear of being branded a racist. My freedom of speech is sanctioned by today's political racial bulshit.

I;m off to the gym.......Fcuk this chit...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

DatGuy said:


> Kool story bro


actually, that was a very accurate portrait of Britain today, shame you didnt take the time to read it properly and have the decency to respond.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

superpube said:


> not sure if being really clever, or gone full retard?


the influx of immigrants with mulitiple children and the birth rates of Euprope will ensure that it happens.

It wont take long before white people as we know them no longer exist on the planet, it will be all mixed race.

Maybe then we can stop killing each other over religion and race.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> Only if the reason is that he feels his race is superior.


The general public wouldn't see it as racist but if a white man said the same thing it would be viewed as racist.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

banzi said:


> Im still not sure you understand what racism is.


The belief that all members of each race possess characteristics, abilities, or qualities specific to that race, especially so as to distinguish it as inferior or superior to another race or races.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

DatGuy said:


> Ive explained my post previously and i cant be assed to explain again. If Steve wants to take my post out of context that's up to him I'd rather sit here and watch pepper pig with my beautiful partially melanin deficient skinned daughter


You cannot pick and choose when something is racist. The rules are the same for all colours. The difference being white people aren't really arsed. If a white person said to a coloured person you have an abnormal amount of pigment in your skin the race card floodgates would open and that guy branded a bigoted racist. Sadly this is what britain has become.


----------



## Fbmmofo (Feb 10, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> You cannot pick and choose when something is racist. The rules are the same for all colours. The difference being white people aren't really arsed. If a white person said to a coloured person you have an abnormal amount of pigment in your skin the race card floodgates would open and that guy branded a bigoted racist. Sadly this is what britain has become.


I kind of agree with what your saying but the difference is that white people as a "race" haven't been opposed for hundreds of years. Black people have and it still continues today. You'd have a chip on your shoulder if history tell you your inferior and it's still around today. Obviously not as extreme as before but still about.

I don't agree that you can't speak out about these things. Look at this thread, on the whole a rational debate without too much s**t flying. Same with social media, you obviously get some extreme people saying stupid stuff but on the whole it's well thought and well reasoned conversation. As with anything you never hear about the hundreds/ thousands/ millions of examples of things working. Soon there is one example of a negative the media are all over it. Clouds people's perception


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> I'm gonna stick my neck out and place my bet that this thread will be locked by page 8...
> 
> Ready... Set... ARGUE!


You lost that bet. Your fortfeit is to run through Paris with a rucksack on shouting "ALLAHU AKBAH"


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

DatGuy said:


> FYI deficient does not mean abnormal it means a lack of. Havin a lack of something doesn't make it negative. Just a shame banter between races about our differences can't exist because of people like you


Compared to a black guy, I am deficient in cock size.

Compared to a white guy, I am abnormal.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

DatGuy said:


> Careful pube you're just being racist now


cockist


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

DatGuy said:


> Mate I've stopped caring for your opinion last night. What I said isn't racist now climb down off your high horse and go bore someone else
> 
> FYI deficient does not mean abnormal it means a lack of. Havin a lack of something doesn't make it negative. Just a shame banter between races about our differences can't exist because of people like you


Yes it is racist and quite frankly I find it disgusting that you would comment in such a way, but hey its ok because you're being racist toward white melatonin deficient person . This is exactly my point. If a white person said the same sort of derogatory thing to someone coloured, the coloured person would cry racist and there would be fkn hell on. This makes me sick.

I never even started caring for your opinion from the outset. This is where you and I differ. Call me what you want I don't give two fcuks...


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Wog


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

DatGuy said:


> Excellent, intelligent and insightful rebuttal


This was not a rebuttal.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

It is a word nothing more.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

DatGuy said:


> At least stand by what you say instead of being a coward


I don't follow. what do you mean?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

DatGuy said:


> If you're going to call me a wog at least be man enough to stand by it instead of saying it's just a word


Thanks you have just proven my point without doubt!

*I have not called you anything. Believe me if I did you would know. *

This word is in the Oxford english dictionary.

Meaning: A person who is not white.

How a person reacts to this word will determine if its deemed racist or not. To me its just a word. You have reacted to it the way you have been brainwashed to do so.

Your reaction to it has caused a divide, a segregation, you have singled yourself out simply because I wrote a word. A word which was not aimed at anyone, A single word, nothing more was needed. You and many many others like you need to change your mindset fella.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> Thank you for proving my point. Yes, there's nothing wrong with not having enough of something


So if there's nothing wrong with it, how is there not enough?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

DatGuy said:


> I don't have enough money that doesn't mean there's something wrong with the money I do have


The very fact you don't have enough implies a problem...


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> I don't have enough money that doesn't mean there's something wrong with the money I do have


So there's nothing wrong with the amount of melanin white people have?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Double post.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Wog


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

DatGuy said:


> Forget what the dictionary says. We all know what and who the word wog means and which set of people it's been directed at over the years
> 
> Let's not try and be clever here. c**t is not in the dictionary but you'd know exactly what I meant if I called you 1
> 
> ...


If you, or anyone reads back through this thread you have proven yourself to be racist through the derogatory remarks about skin pigment or the lack of in white people. You also have the racist mindset by jumping onto the racism bandwagon assuming you were being called a wog by the printing of one single word.

I rest my case fella. It is you and people like you who incite racial hatred simply because it is a way to empower you when it suits.

The end


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> You lost that bet. Your fortfeit is to run through Paris with a rucksack on shouting "ALLAHU AKBAH"


Ouch... Too soon!


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Thanks you have just proven my point without doubt!
> 
> *I have not called you anything. Believe me if I did you would know. *
> 
> ...


Bolox, everything has a context, I couldn't just say the word queer or f**got half way through a conversation with a gay person and then expect them to believe some B/S about how it wasn't directed at them or that the word actually has a different understanding to what is commonly understood etc etc, dictionary definitions were written decades ago when some words/terms meant something quite different to what they do now.


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Wog


It does this forum little credit to allow the use of such blatant racist terms, and the weak pseudo-intellectual argument posed trying to justify it was lame and pathetic.

I've never reported a post before. This is my first.

Idiot!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the thread has been locked for good reason, we will discuss in the MOD lounge about members that have broken the anti racist rule (which goes for everyone no matter colour)


----------

